# MSN messenger se deconnecte souvent sans raison



## msdosfolies (31 Mars 2004)

juste pour savoir si je suis le seul ,msn (derniere version pour mac ) au bout de 5 minutes environ bondit en colere dans le dock et passe au rose de colere ,et il faut que je le relance ; c'est ennervant d'autant qu'il me sert pour le boulot et pour envoyer des fichiers assez lourd.
 ma config freebox avec routeur wifi , 2 cables ethernet  dont 1 sur pc et l'autre sur Ibook.
à noter qu'airport est desactivé comme je suis en ethernet ,

merci


----------



## Apca (31 Mars 2004)

Salut,

Moi avant, j'avais la version 3.5 de msn et sa se déconnectait aussi sans arret. Alors, on m'a dit qu'il y avait un autre soft qui est le clone de msn (Amsn). Et en plus, tu peut voir la photo de ton correspondant!

Par la pour Amsn : ICI


----------



## Nikopol87 (31 Mars 2004)

Amsn a chercher sur sourceforge ters bon soft ... Sinon cela vient peut etre de ta connection tres oqp et msn n'arrive pas a se maintenit et ping trop haut? d'ou deconnection ?


----------



## msdosfolies (31 Mars 2004)

merci je vais le reessayer


----------



## Tiobiloute (1 Avril 2004)

J'ai le meme problème sur M$N messenger 2,5 pour mac, sous mac os 9. Je me disais que le problème venait de mes ennuis de connexion chez Tiscali (j'ai l'ADSL 128), mais là tout marche sauf M$N qui ne veut carrément pas se connecter. J'ai aussi essayé avec Mac Messenger, rien non plus, pourtant je réussis à accéder à mon courier hotmail via internet explorer


----------

